# Wildlife of the South West - Some Photos



## Nero Egernia (Sep 24, 2017)

When I have the spare time and weather's permitting I've been doing a fair bit of wild-flowering. I'm still going through the photos and identifying species, but here's a few samples. The fact that the south-west has been named a global diversity hot spot makes identifying species a little difficult. Let me know if you wish to see more. Most of these photos are of native flora. They're not reptiles unfortunately, but I find the plants that comprise the ecosystems in which the reptiles come from to be just as interesting and beautiful!





Two different habitats within the same nature reserve. 



_Daviesia cordata_.



_Kennedia coccinea_.



_Billardiera heterophylla _or _Sollya heterophylla_. This species produces edible fruits. Most people dislike the taste, but I don't mind them. 



_Bossiaea linophylla_.



_Daviesia incrassata_.



_Acacia pulchella_.



_Leucopogon verticillatus_.



_Conostylis setigera_.

And below are some shots of native fauna.



Splendid Fairy-wren (_Malurus splendens_). This male is in the process of acquiring his truly splendid breeding plumage. This photo was not taken in the bush.



South-western Crevice Skink (_Egernia napoleonis_). This individual's a fairly good climber considering it only had three legs. 



South-western Crevice Skink (_Egernia napoleonis_).


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice work 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 24, 2017)

Great photos, Oshkii. As always.
Keep them coming.


----------



## MANNING (Sep 24, 2017)

The fairy-wren is a good catch Kayla.
Little birds are always super quick and gone before I ever get the camera together. (As always) Would like to see more when you get the chance


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Sep 24, 2017)

Beautiful photos. Love the fairy wren, and those flowers are stunning. Would love to see more.


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 28, 2017)

Great photos @Oshkii. If you're interest in an excuse to get out into the bush in Western Australia, there is a bio blitz coming up out at York? Its run by the Wheatbelt NRM and involves a bit of fauna work and botanical stuff. Details are at http://wheatbeltnrm.org.au/bioblitz17 . 

I haven't been to one personally, but I've heard they can be pretty good. They have experienced zoologists and botanist so yoy can always pick there brains to learn stuff.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 28, 2017)

BrownHash said:


> Great photos @Oshkii. If you're interest in an excuse to get out into the bush in Western Australia, there is a bio blitz coming up out at York? Its run by the Wheatbelt NRM and involves a bit of fauna work and botanical stuff. Details are at http://wheatbeltnrm.org.au/bioblitz17 .
> 
> I haven't been to one personally, but I've heard they can be pretty good. They have experienced zoologists and botanist so yoy can always pick there brains to learn stuff.



Thanks BrownHash. I'll have a look into it. Looks like it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 9, 2017)

A bit overdue, but here's some more photos. Starting to see some reptile activity now. 







Some more habitats within the same nature reserve. 



_Dampiera alata_.



_Conospermum caeruleum_.



_Isopogon formosus_.



_Gompholobium ovatum_.



White Spider Orchid (_Caladenia longicauda_). One of the more common orchids to be found. For the orchid fans, I have a few more species that I've photographed, just haven't gone through them yet.



Bobtail Lizard (_Tiliqua rugosa_ ssp _rugosa_).



Bobtail Lizard (_Tiliqua rugosa_ ssp _rugosa_).



Splendid Fairy-wren (_Malurus splendens_). Almost a true blue.



Brown Goshawk (_Accipiter fasciatus_). This cheeky fella occasionally attempts to prey on my quail. Thankfully he can't get to them. First time he didn't take off when I came out with the camera.


----------



## Foozil (Oct 9, 2017)

Amazing photos...

Please more orchids, I'm an orchid fanatic!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Another beautiful set of photos really well done! Thanks Oshkii.

I was over east one time trying to get my twin sister’s Lovebird to eat through the wire of its cage. Next second a Brown Goshawk landed less than half a metre away, eyes fixed on the Lovebird. When I turned my head to see it, it looked at me and just sat there. After half a minute or so I shooed it off. Amazing how brazen they can be if they think there is a meal to be had.


----------



## kankryb (Oct 10, 2017)

Great pics and that is one nice shingleback


----------

